Ask HN: How you remind yourself to check bookmarks/saved posts/reading lists? - kristoft
======
caryd
Bookmark organisation is very important. It very quickly gets out of control.

I create categories as needed, but if I'm in the zone I throw the bookmark in
a "to sort" folder. Anything that I want to read but likely won't keep I add
to a "tmp" folder.

I then spend 5 minutes a day or a half hour every week cleaning up.

